# Russian Tortoises



## tortguy521 (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking for a nice breeding pair of russian tortoises for under 200 dollars. let me know

thanks.


----------



## shelber10 (Jul 31, 2009)

heres 2 ads
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=701022
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=693880


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2009)

I would also check craiglist my local one usually has some up for "rehoming" every so often.


----------



## Meg90 (Jul 31, 2009)

There is an add on craigslist in WI for a pair for only $100.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 1, 2009)

http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/pet/1296184409.html

If you wanted to arrange something, like I pick them up, or whatever and ship them for you, I might be able to, if I was compensated a pinch since I would have to drive to get them.

Lemme know!


----------



## tortguy521 (Aug 1, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> http://sheboygan.craigslist.org/pet/1296184409.html
> 
> If you wanted to arrange something, like I pick them up, or whatever and ship them for you, I might be able to, if I was compensated a pinch since I would have to drive to get them.
> 
> Lemme know!



Thanks for the great offer but i decided to wait about a month or 2 before i get some russians because im getting more redfoots in a couple of days!!.

thanks.


----------

